# Custom "phrase" under username



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

how do i do this so i can change it from "gym addict" to....

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Sureno said:


> how do i do this so i can change it from "gym addict" to....
> 
> thanks


Settings, profile settings, should pop up on there.

Fill the box in and press save 

Off the top of my head


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Edit profile!

Not profile settings LOL


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------

